# Yahoo- Colopril Safer All-Natural Choice to Colon Cleanse Drugs That FDA Warns Causes Acute Kidney Injury (PRWeb via Yahoo! News)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Doctors recommend that adult males over the age of 30 have an annual colonoscopy exam to help catch the early stages of a variety of colon cancers and prostrate cancers that can easily be treated during the earlier stages, but which can become terminal and untreatable if left unchecked.View the full article


----------

